# Mass shakes



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

been taking cnp, and we all had a debate on here the other day, on these, and excess flab people get off the sugar etc.

well ive found a product thats looks pretty impressive by sci-mx:

This is the lean grow, 110g serving with 400ml water, Offers a unique, almost 50/50 premium protein to complex carbohydrate nutrition ratio. 45 serving per tub.

Energy 408kcalProtein 44gCarbohydrates 49gFat4gPotassium748mgSodium3.3g

or the sci-mc Grow: 152g serving, 33 servings in a tub.

At 100g of carbs per serving, Mass System offers the highest carb content of the 3 Lean Grow MRF variations

Product Usage



Rapid muscle mass gain


Bulking up (Ideal for hard-gainers)


Feature Ingredients per 155g serving: Energy 620kcalProtein 46gCarbohydrates 100gFat4gPotassium-Sodium337mg

views on these?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you not tried extreme mass mate ?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i have not hulksta, but wanted to get away from using milk with these, and i think like most shakes, that will do the taste not alot of justice, as the cnp mass i take will probs taste crap in water. However scimx seems designed not to take in milk at all and only in water.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You can use water with Extreme mass. Still taste wicked, i have just had my vanilla fudge with water and it was lush,


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

jonnymc said:


> been taking cnp, and we all had a debate on here the other day, on these, and excess flab people get off the sugar etc.
> 
> well ive found a product thats looks pretty impressive by sci-mx:
> 
> ...


Don't buy into all that advertising cr4p, not meaning to disappoint you but get real mate, forget about MASS gainers just eat as much as you can, train hard and be happy with what you have, you can achieve a lot this way.

Regarding brands and supps, there is a lot of misinformation around in order to take your money, so whenever you find a genuine brand like Extreme Nutrition then you are lucky.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

why take a weight gainer at all?

you shouldn't really struggle to much to get adequate carbs from food.

quality protein is a lot harder to get in your diet with out supplementing, but all the simple carbs that are in most gainers to cheaply add kcal dont seem necessary .

p.s there are a lot of gainers out there, if people come to the forum and you recommend the same products, it will appear bias london1976


----------



## ant (Mar 31, 2011)

Temp said:


> why take a weight gainer at all?


Well, generally people take them when they don't have the time to get a meal out. Usually jobs. When i went to a job, I had one break 12-1-ish sometimes 12.30. That left me with breakfast, 12 meal. Then around 3 I had 100g oats with 30g protein as my shake. Then back from work about 5.30 a simple meal such as tuna mayo butty anything quick. Off to gym a while later, back then steak, chicken, etc etc. If i had chicken at 12 i'd have steak on the night.

I didn't really get time to eat many meals so generally just upped the amount / serving sizes.

So thats why you'd take a weight gainer at all.

Obviously, you don't think of such supplements until you have you diet, routine, sleep etc to a fine first.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Temp said:


> why take a weight gainer at all?
> 
> you shouldn't really struggle to much to get adequate carbs from food.
> 
> ...


Can't see it as London being biased he joined a website who own extreme he tried it and likes it and it works for him(and me) end of story mate I'm sure if you like a certain brand then you too will be telling people it's great....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well said baby


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Not being bias mr 2 post man. Im chatting from expierence. Ive only ever used extreme products so why change when i love the stuff, have you seen my body pmsl.





franki3 said:


> Can't see it as London being biased he joined a website who own extreme he tried it and likes it and it works for him(and me) end of story mate I'm sure if you like a certain brand then you too will be telling people it's great....


sorry but what does a members amount of post have to do with anything? you do know you can read with out posting on the forum :nod:.

"your chatting from experience"..... "you've only ever used extreme"... sounds like you don't have much experience at all then.

how can you advise one product over the other with out trying both?

that is bias is it not fraki3?

i don't like a brand, i like a good product, the name on the label is irrelevant.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

ant said:


> So thats why you'd take a weight gainer at all.


re-read my 1st post mate. i know what a weight gainer is for. my point was you could just as easily get the kcal's else where. like you said. add oats to your shake and its pretty much the same thing. most gainers use simple carbs because there cheap.

when you could add a complex carb like oats to your own shake.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why would i wanna try something else if extremes products are working for me. It kinda makes sense to keep using a product that is working for me. How is that bias. Lets not have a argument on a forum cause im not a keyboard warrior. Extreme 100% for me.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

its a supplement not magic beans. ones not going to make you 10x bigger then the other.

if you advise every body use what you use but you haven't used anything else that is bias mate. not arguing, but that's what the word means.

science over personal opinions.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You have your views and i have mine, its got nothing to do with science. There was a guy on here similiar opinions to you, hes gone now


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

London1976 said:


> You have your views and i have mine, its got nothing to do with science. There was a guy on here similiar opinions to you, hes gone now


what? lol. supplement choice has nothing to do with science? are you serious :der:

what are my opinions? i wasn't aware you knew me so well :S


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Temp said:


> sorry but what does a members amount of post have to do with anything? you do know you can read with out posting on the forum :nod:.
> 
> "your chatting from experience"..... "you've only ever used extreme"... sounds like you don't have much experience at all then.
> 
> ...


Your not listening I've tried most brands on the Market mate but it's about choice I'm not saying the brand you use is worse or better than wot I use like I said it's about choice maybe wot you use is better fair enough but I choose to use extreme....it's not up for debate is it.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

@temp if you want to tell me how great the product you use is I'm man enough to sit up and listen wot you have to say about it and I won't question you if it works for you then great mate

I'm not biased towards extreme is just the one I choose to use irrelevant that it's the sponsor of this board!!!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used a vast majority of proteins I tend to think extreme is one of the best I've tried it tastes amazing it doesn't bloat you as its not to thick and full of sweatners like alot of others it's just and all round awesome supplememt and that's what it is a supplement to an awesome diet and training routine!


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

franki3 said:


> a load of random stuff


im not actually sure what your on about mate. the only part of my post that was addressed to you was about you disagreeing what was and wasn't bias in regards to london's suggestions.

im not concern with what you supplement etc. that's completely up to, think you have misunderstood things.



London1976 said:


> I only asked if hes tried extreme mass. I dont think extreme sells chill pills. Shame


the guy asked about a sci-mx product.... what has that got to do with any of extremes products?

when you have people joining a forum to ask for advice and the only thing you ever tell them is to buy the extreme nutrition equivalent with out any good reason other then you like it? that's not unbiased or good advise is it?

if you went in to a shop and said what laptop should i get, and the sales assistant said get a hp because i have a hp, would you consider that good advice?

london grow up mate, its a forum, and your post make you sound like a child, if you ain't got anything sensible to say why say anything?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

The bottom line is this. We are like a lil family in ere, you come along and start mentioning stuff about science, nobody knows jack shite about you. Who are you anyway. Are you just a temp  im a respectable member on here and i have help loads. Anyway my battery is dying on me phone. Ill be back. Science pmsl


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

London1976 said:


> The bottom line is this. We are like a lil family in ere, you come along and start mentioning stuff about science, nobody no jack shite about you. Who are you anyway. Are you just a temp  im a respectable membet in here and i have help loads. Anyway my batterybus dying on me phone. Ill be back. Science pmsl


mate do you read what you post?

A. its a public forum :welcome:

B. how much you know about me has nothing to do with anything, its not a dating site.

C. i actually originally spoke on your bias post not science.

D. "science pmsl" do you think that's the view doug has when he makes the products you rate so highly?

E. respected by who? hop of your pedal stall your just a normal member like everybody else, god know why your so regal just because of your post count

ironically the only thing iv seen in your post is that your "extreme"-ly ignorant

just to clear things up, i use extreme products my self. but i don't feel the need to be a cheerleader :clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I aint arguing about protein shakes dude.........:jerkit:


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

hi london im temp nice to meet you (introduction aside)



London1976 said:


> If i want to tell the world that Extreme products are excellent i dont see why this will annoy you.


i didn't say i was annoyed, i just pointed out to you to be unbiased would be more helpful then what you generally do



jonnymc said:


> well ive found a product thats looks pretty impressive by sci-mx:views on these?





London1976 said:


> Have you not tried extreme mass mate ?


how does that answer his question?



London1976 said:


> mr 2 post man.





London1976 said:


> My post count is high and so what ?? Did i mentin post count warrior


contradict your self much?

indeed lets not argue, i think you may lack the capacity to, and evidently resort to childish remarks and avoid the point but repeating the same old babble.

there is no beef with you, i pointed out that you come across bias, and you couldn't except it

simples


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If i was bias why is that bothering you splint


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

why are still going on ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was gonna ask you the same thing.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If your gonna introduce yourself then please do so in the right section.  let me get this straight. You said to me my post count is high then i said so what.... You cool splinter


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Temp give us some stats about yourself I aint trying to crack onto you coz this ain't a dating site but it gives us a picture of how serious you are about your training..ie height, weight type of training you do etc


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why are you deleting the stuff i wrote then quoting it different. You have quoted that i said my post count is high, but it should of said" SO WHAT IF MY POST COUNT IS HIGH". Are you feeling ok, lots of quotes and science crap. Why dont you use your other username splinter.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London you crack me up...:becky:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

h'way lads, i asked about a product, and got a thread off "babble" cut the crap out and give honest opinions.


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

jeez can't there just be a decent conversation without all the "I'm better than you" sh1t!

It's like being back at school!

The OP asked for views on a certain product, Did anyone actually answer him???


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nobody said we are better than anybody cc, im just standing my grounds mate.


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

I know that mate, it's just a figure of speech!

I was just making the point that nobody has actually answered the OP, because of all the bickering


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Temp give us some stats about yourself I aint trying to crack onto you coz this ain't a dating site but it gives us a picture of how serious you are about your training..ie height, weight type of training you do etc


aint really got any pics or any thing to show brockyboy.

but im 5'10, 14 stone about 12% bf.

i dont really have a routine. i train with a few different partners so im changing what im doing all the time.



Cornish_Celt said:


> I know that mate, it's just a figure of speech!
> 
> I was just making the point that nobody has actually answered the OP, because of all the bickering


which was my point from the start the guy asked for views on a product and gets a reply asking "have you used an extreme" one instead

(as usual)

which doesn't answer his question. then because i say it comes across bias, you get several members jumping on the bandwagon.

jonnymc what are you looking for in a product ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brocks never asked for a picture of you


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

play nicely dudes


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I always do Cal , you know me layball:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> its a supplement not magic beans. ones not going to make you 10x bigger then the other


couldnt agree more.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so you pay what twice as much as i do for a powder JUST cos it tastes nice?

you should get some nesquick mate.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont think extremes mass 4.5kg is expensive cal, its quite cheap imo.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

keep adding nesquick or any other flavour and it workout to be more expensive with more sugar


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it does add up but you only need a teaspoon of it in a shake


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't thing a teaspoon of nesquick is going to taste much difference when mixed in a shake of protein powder


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It will if the protein is unfavoured and the nesquik is flavoured? :s


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Why would i wanna try something else if extremes products are working for me. It kinda makes sense to keep using a product that is working for me. Lets not have a argument on a forum cause im not a keyboard warrior. Extreme 100% for me.





London1976 said:


> @ temp, not once did i say it will make you bigger. I go for taste more than anything else.


you said why try something else if its working for you? how do you know another product wont do the same thing if you haven't given anything else a try? i dont get how you can give product advice when your pool of knowledge stops at extremes products.

ps you say you dont want to argue.... yet what i posted is on the 2nd page of this thread...and your now still going on about it on the 5th!.

and still haven't attempted to answer the OP original question considering you claim your self to be helpful.

i think many people buy supplements on a disillusion bases


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Show me a QUOTE where i have argued. I love extreme products so why would i wanna change to something else when im also getting 25% off.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Show me a QUOTE where i have argued. I love extreme products so why would i wanna change to something else when im also getting 25% off.


dont ask silly questions. just read back your post. i guess all the childish remarks and nonsense you were chatting is not arguing by your definition.

if i remember correct, the 25% off makes it a similar price to the rest of its rivals.

no one said you should use anything else. the point was how can you tell others what to use when you dont know about anything else other then the one brand you have sampled.

(feel like a broken record)


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> It will if the protein is unfavoured and the nesquik is flavoured? :s


you mix a teaspoon of nesquick and 50g of unflavoured whey with 25 ounces of water and see what it taste "rat poison". You will be better off choosing Extreme Nutrition cheese cake powder.

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

both of you bite too easy ....


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> you mix a teaspoon of nesquick and 50g of unflavoured whey with 25 ounces of water and see what it taste "rat poison". You will be better off choosing Extreme Nutrition cheese cake powder.
> 
> :clap2:


Why not Reflex Choc-Mint or Strawberry, Sci MX Strawberry, CytoSport Cookies and cream or Met Rx Strawberry?


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> you mix a teaspoon of nesquick and 50g of unflavoured whey with 25 ounces of water and see what it taste "rat poison". You will be better off choosing Extreme Nutrition cheese cake powder.
> 
> :clap2:


why would you be using a 50g scoop of whey ?

obviously the flavouring has to be an abdicate amount for what its flavouring.

if you put a scoop of extremes cheese cake powder in a litre of water it wouldn't taste nice either.

its common sense you will have to vary the amount to get the desired taste


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Temp said:


> why would you be using a 50g scoop of whey ?
> 
> obviously the flavouring has to be an abdicate amount for what its flavouring.
> 
> ...


you are missing the point Temp

If you buy unflavoured to save, then buying nesquick to flavour would be expensive

Coenish head

those ones are nice too, omg


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Temp said:


> dont ask silly questions. just read back your post. i guess all the childish remarks and nonsense you were chatting is not arguing by your definition.
> 
> if i remember correct, the 25% off makes it a similar price to the rest of its rivals.
> 
> ...


When did i tell someone what to use ?? All i asked him, if he has tried extreme mass. Get of your high horse and :jerkit::der:change the record SPLINTER


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> you are missing the point Temp
> 
> If you buy unflavoured to save, then buying nesquick to flavour would be expensive


guess it depends what your buying.

i mix in unflavoured isolate with my flavoured whey because branded isolate is super expensive.

you could always flavour with house hold stuff like, peanut butter, yogurt etc too


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Temp said:


> guess it depends what your buying.
> 
> i mix in unflavoured isolate with my flavoured whey because branded isolate is super expensive.
> 
> you could always flavour with house hold stuff like, peanut butter, yogurt etc too


ok mate I will do that thanks

uke:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> ok mate I will do that thanks
> 
> uke:


PMSL X 1000uke:uke:uke::


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

so this is the forum where men act like children :clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well if you dont like it then you know what you can do


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

or you could act your age :nod:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whatever dudeeeeeeeeeeeee. Zzzzzzzzzz


----------

